# does anyone know...



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

where i can find specs for dynaudio home drivers?

not the mw drivers, the 20w, 22w and such.. thanks.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

This is Dynaudio USA

http://www.dynaudiousa.com/main2.htm

Either search the site or sending an email will probably work.


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

i looked thru that site. i guess i'll just email Emilios and see what he has to say. thanks.


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

jj_diamond said:


> where i can find specs for dynaudio home drivers?
> 
> not the mw drivers, the 20w, 22w and such.. thanks.


You can find them on ebay from time to time as well.


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

havok20222 said:


> You can find them on ebay from time to time as well.


specs? on ebay?


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

jj_diamond said:


> specs? on ebay?


lol. I was tired and hung over from last night when I read that. I thought you were looking to purchase some Dyn home drivers. LOL. Sorry.


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Were gonna sit around the shanty momma, and put a good buzz on


----------



## nelsondog (May 10, 2006)

jj_diamond said:


> where i can find specs for dynaudio home drivers?
> 
> not the mw drivers, the 20w, 22w and such.. thanks.


Send me your email address and I'll send you some interesting stuff on Dynaudio. Specs & descriptions etc...
Brian


----------



## nelsondog (May 10, 2006)

http://www.gattiweb.com/dynaudio


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

nelsondog said:


> Send me your email address and I'll send you some interesting stuff on Dynaudio. Specs & descriptions etc...
> Brian


thank you sir.


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

jj_diamond said:


> thank you sir.


Too bad dynaudio stop catering to the DIY crowd.


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

here Duy, you can have the rest of my cake i don't want anymore....


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

jj_diamond said:


> here Duy, you can have the rest of my cake i don't want anymore....


Yeah right, you are a Dynaudio maniac.


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

they sound hella/wicked/super SEKZY to my ears.


----------

